# Boston Police Cadets



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Full-time college student who's been working full time as well. I just looked at the site and it looks like a pretty good deal. Anyone know anything about it more than it being paid and 1/3 of every hire group?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

PBiddy35";p="70754 said:


> Full-time college student who's been working full time as well. I just looked at the site and it looks like a pretty good deal. Anyone know anything about it more than it being paid and 1/3 of every hire group?


You need to have major political juice to get into the cadet program.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hmm I figured there would be a huge catch to it. No harm in trying though, you don't know who you know til you look.


----------

